# funny sleeping noises



## celestae (Jun 25, 2010)

one of my rats, eddie has started to sound like a pigeon in his sleep, i was just wondering if this is normal. as soon as he wakes he stops, i thought maybe he is dreaming or something? its only very recently he started to do it so im pretty confused as to what it might be, he has a cage mate, his brother alan, and they have ample room for two rats as the cage is recommended for 3 rats.

does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## phoebe (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't have any ideas, as I don't think I have ever heard of rats snoring. So he has no breathing issues while he is awake? No other signs of an upper respiratory infection? I am always concerned when I hear any of my rats make any noise (besides bruxing!)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

celestae said:


> one of my rats, eddie has started to sound like a pigeon in his sleep, i was just wondering if this is normal. as soon as he wakes he stops, i thought maybe he is dreaming or something? its only very recently he started to do it so im pretty confused as to what it might be, he has a cage mate, his brother alan, and they have ample room for two rats as the cage is recommended for 3 rats.
> 
> does anyone have any ideas?


Rats should never make sounds awake or asleep....sounds like your boy is starting a URI and will need a vet visit. First take your rat and put his side where his lungs are to your ear with 2 hands (this method is called rat phone). Now listen very carefully for any sounds of roughness, gurgling, crackling or wheezing. Do both sides. A rat's breathign should be pretty much silent, less the whoosh of air in and out and the heart beat.


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine has done this from the beginning... Sounds like a pigeon, not loud though. Vet said it's fine???


----------

